# تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!



## Fady4Jesus (15 أبريل 2007)

*سلام المسيح 
ربنا وفقني في عمل تصميم جديد لآية بحبها خالص وهي "عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي" (مز 19:94)... 
يارب تعجبكم...*​


----------



## mahy (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

بجد تصميم رائع جدا يا فادى والاية اد اية جميلة اول مرة اعرفها

عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي"


----------



## Fady4Jesus (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

ميرسي قوي يا ماهي على تشجيعك...صلي لأجلي


----------



## Moony34 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ramy_pop_man (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

الأخ الحبيب فادى 
أنا ريمون مصمم جرافيك وكنت بعمل بوستر للبابا كيرلس وعاوز صورة جديدة لو الاقى عندك ربنا يعوضك 
وممكن كمان نتراسل عبر المسانجر 
aghaby_adv@hotmail.com


----------



## ابرام حفظي (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

بجد الصور رائعة جدا شكرا ليك خالص


----------



## romyo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

جميلة وعايزين المزيد​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

*ميرسي ليكوا كتير يا أحباب
بالنسبة للأخ رامي...أنا اتشرف بمعرفتك يا أخي الحبيب...الحقيقة الصور التي لدي عن قداسة البابا كيرلس هي من النت ، معنديش صور نادرة او مختلفة عن الصور الشائعة...أنصحك بعمل بحث جيد في الشبكة، ربما تجد صور تعجبك وتحس أنها متميزة...
*


----------



## مارسيليانا (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

برافو عليك يافادى جميلة جميلة 
 انا بقة عايزة اتعلم 
ربنا يحافظ عيك ويكون معاك​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

ميرسي قوي يا مارسيليانا على تشجيعك الطيب 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
شدي حيلك واتعلمي وانا جاهز لاي سؤال


----------



## الصوت الحر (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

مشكوووووووووور على التصميم الروعة ده


----------



## Fady4Jesus (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

ميرسي جدا أخي الحبيب


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

تصميم جميل يا فادي

ربنا يباركك موهبتك الجميلة 

وعايزين نشوف حاجات اكتر


----------



## Fady4Jesus (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

*شكراً عزيزي كوبتك مان على تشجيعك الرقيق ... صلي لأجلي*


----------



## Basilius (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

*رائع  يا فادي 
ربنا يباركك و الى المزيد *


----------



## Fady4Jesus (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

*شكراً أخي AVADA CADAVRA على التشجيع الرقيق
صلي لأجلي*​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

بجد اكثر من رائعه عايزين المذيد


----------



## Fady4Jesus (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميمي الجديد "عند كثرة همومي..."، يارب يعجبكم!*

شكراً عزيزي البيطار على التشجيع


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2010)

*جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (3 مارس 2010)

حلوة اوى يافادى 
روووووووووووووووعة 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## bant el mase7 (9 مارس 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا

فعلا راااائعه جداااا


سلام الرب يسوع​

​*


----------

